# New to Dart Frogs



## TheScatMan (Apr 13, 2007)

Hello, I am new to dart frogs and not to herps, I have cared for Uros, Red Eye Tree Frogs, Whites.

I currently have researched dart frogs for over 4months I have Great Stuff, a modified Exo Terra Tank (12X12X18,) and am ready to buy some broms. I really just need some info on which darts you suggest I start with. I really did not like luecs because apparently they are quite loud. If anyone has some info I could use please tell me.


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

Welcome to the board!

Sounds like you have done your research, which is great - a lot of people don't. As for species recomendations, I think a lot of people will suggest auratus, azureus, or tinctorius morphs - all are easily cared for, and well suited as a first dart frog.

I'm not sure if you have found it yet, but there is a care sheets section. It lists several of the commonly available frogs and has lots of info on all of them. Take a peek if you haven't already, it might help you to narrow down what species you want.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3610&highlight=

Check this link out, it has a pretty inclusive discussion about good beginner dart frogs, personally i would choose D. tinctorius, hardy species and great to watch, PM me if you have questions.


----------



## TheScatMan (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks I was thinking of Tincs but I heard they are not very arboreal.

Vents seem really cool too.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Vents may not be ideal to start with but not impossible either. The key is to make sure the tank is sealed and heavily planted. Vents can be skittish at times and a well planted tank will help you see them.


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Welcome! In all honesty leucs really arent that loud. Louder than tincs and azureus and auratus. Their call is really quite pleasent.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I think it depends on where the leucs are. My leucs can honestly wake the dead when they want to, but that is by no means the norm. They are also in the hallway between all of the bedrooms in my house. Normally it is later morning as well so it is not a issue.


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

I honestly wish my leucs were louder.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Whatever dart you choose, none of them is going to be a nocturnal chorus frog. I rarely hear any of mine, but of course, I'm both ancient, and probably rather deaf compared to you youngsters. Besides, what seems to be so obnoxious about listening to frogs calling, vs other noises, like dogs barking, street traffic, the neighbor's unfortunate choice of music, or your spouse/girlfriend or boyfriend complaining? This continual questioning about how loud dart frogs will be, really confuses me. Most people surround themselves with noise deliberately, like television. Gotta hear that canned laughter over some stupid joke in a sitcom, but can't have a frog get too loud. 

By the way, no one has mentioned yet that dart frogs are diurnal--active during the day. They do not call at night when you're sleeping.


----------



## KrautFed (Apr 14, 2007)

Glad you started this thread, this is my first post here so pardon for not having done much research on the board yet. I too come from previous rep/amph, including the last being 2 RETF's that my ex-girlfriend now have. I just moved to a new house and want to see about getting something not so nocturnal.

My questions are, how diurnal (non nocturnal) are PDFs? 

What are the least shy of the beginners PDFs? 

Which PDFs need the least amount of space (aquarium size) and what is the most # I should mix together in a smaller sized terr/viv? I would ideally like to get at least 2, but possibly more.

How stressfull is it to PDFs with music (not really loud) or a flickering light at night, like TV?


----------



## ccc (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to hte hobby!

My frogs are active during the day so I would say that they are very diurnal. 

I started with leucs and would highly recommend them as a first frog to anyone. They are easy to come by, hardy and notshy at all. Mine are too young to call but I am looking forward to hearing them.

My frogs are in my living room with the TV, etc. and are doing very well.

Chris


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

The general rule, which is somewhat arbitrary, is 1 frog per 5 gallons, with a 10 gallon minimum for one or two. I tend to go above that minimum size tank, especially for some of the more active ones. I agree that the leucomelas are great first frogs, but get what appeals most to you. Some, as you will discover, such as the tinctorius, azureus and pumilios are extremely territorial, best kept in mated pairs. Pumilios are more difficult, as well as being pretty expensive, so you probably wouldn't want to start with them. Other very active and bold frogs in my experience, are the galactonotus, (yellow or orange morphs) Phyllobates terribilis and the imitator thumb nails. A lot of people begin with auratus, but some of the morphs may be somewhat shy. My blue morphs are extremely shy, and are rarely seen, although they've proved to be very hardy and long-lived. 

Music and other "white noise," doesn't bother the frogs. There have been some studies made that indicate that while they are able to hear all ranges, they tend to filter out noises that aren't important to them. They are "tuned in" so to speak, mostly to their own calls. Low room light doesn't affect them, although if your night lights are very bright, this may confuse their day/night cycles, which are ideally 12 hours of light, 12 of dark. You could always shade the tank with a cloth at night if this seems to be a problem. 

I'd like to reiterate that asking questions on this or any other beginner dart forum, is also "doing a search," so I see no reason why anyone new to the hobby ever has to apologize for not knowing a whole lot before asking questions. The care sheet section here will give you some more general information on the requirements, and most breeders also have their own care sheets and other suggestions. But personal support is, or should be, what forums are all about. 

Any advice you get is most often based on personal experiences, so may sometimes differ a bit, and the posters will sometimes disagree on minor points. You'll soon be getting your own experience with these marvelous frogs.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, Thescatman: I would get some sort of thumbnail if you have a 18x18x24 exoterra.(they are a little bit harder to see and they are pretty fast, but they like hanging out on the glass) There really isn't much floor space in them, I know leucs are known for climbing up stuff though. 
I know that flashing sometimes stresses out frogs, but I am sure it doesn't bother them unless they are in a zoo or somewhere where there would be camera flashing all the time.
(I am getting two Imi's for my 18x18x24 exoterra)
Just my 2 cents, Curt.


----------



## kronks (Apr 3, 2007)

oops double post


----------



## Squash713 (Feb 18, 2007)

Cheers to Patty for her thoughtful and gracious post. This is one of the reasons that DendroBoard has become my favorite board for any hobby--genuinely caring hobbyists, sharing with others.

Thanks, Patty!


----------

